# need cool or graphic-y invites



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I was really hoping Love Manor had an invitation out there I coudl download and use, as I LOVE the style of their stuff. I am throwing together a party for DD"s class, since Halloween is suddenly banned from her school (she's 5). I need something original, but it can't be overly gross or any type of religious references (like the oragami coffn I foundn that had a crossin the top).I hate cutesy and country, but love vintage & very graphic-y Swedish and Japanese stufff. Any ideas on where to find these? I need to either see a pic so I can mock them up myself, or download or print it off & then change the text. Thanks!


----------

